# 80gb Wireless Philips Series 1 w LT



## itsvincer (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi Folks,
I've had my series 1 w lifetime since 2000, and it is still going strong.
I bought it as an experiment when my soon to be middle schooler was a toddler, so he could catch blues clues whenever he wanted.

It's got turbonet, and I have a 2-line vfd lcd display for doing the status display mod I never got around to.

How much should I ask for it?


----------

